

The Sunglasses Scam - Kaedon
http://kevinlondon.com/2015/07/14/sunglasses-scam.html

======
nudpiedo
That's exactly what Apple does ;-)

I find it a great lesson about the topic and in addition you showed an applied
example in a real economy (MMO); I wonder if there are much more skills
targeting those cognitive "bugs" that we as humans experience subjectively.

EDIT: actually... is this the only think that the book teaches?

~~~
Kaedon
The book covers a number of ways System 1 and System 2 thinking affect the way
we approach problems, of which the article includes two examples. There's many
other neat applications in the book.

------
elixx
I remember seeing lots of sunglasses listed like this, and wondering WTF was
going on. It made no sense to me why there were a bunch of oddly priced
sunglasses. either I ran into your experiment a bunch of times, or you started
a trend ;)

